
The Unbundling of Excel - iamjeff
http://tomtunguz.com/unbundling-of-excel/
======
essayist
Earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14411624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14411624)

~~~
iamjeff
Thanks for the heads up, essayist. Will be much more careful not to flood the
forum with duplicates next time.

